# D&D 5E Keys from the Golden Vault



## plisnithus8

“Keys from the Golden Vault” is just a few weeks away — Amazon has a 2/21 release date. 
Has there been any more info/discussion about this? A cover photo? Is it tied to the movie at all, because of “heist”? Isn’t this unusual for a book to not have much of a publicity push before release?


----------



## darjr

Not that I’ve seen


----------



## TarionzCousin

Given WotC's track record, I expect zero adventures with a key or golden vault in them.


----------



## Paul Farquhar

It's actually about collecting map legends hidden in exercise equipment.


----------



## humble minion

PLOT TWIST! There is no actual D&D product called 'Keys to the Golden Vault,' it was actually WotCs internal codename for the development of the new OGL.  They had a good laugh about all the 'heist' stuff though, someone had fun with that one.


----------



## aco175

They are really going all out for this one.  Check out the alt cover.   





I did see on Target's site a bunch of books for the movie.  There are prequels and comics, and a making of the movie, and some new Drizzt rehash thing.


----------



## Paul Farquhar

It's actually a secret code. K*ey*s from th*e* *Go*l*d*en *Va*ul*t*. - Eye God Vat is hidden in the title. It's actually about Vecna.

Either that, or its an anagram: Dog thankfully moves tree.


----------



## Rabulias

Paul Farquhar said:


> Either that, or its an anagram: Dog thankfully moves tree.



Ah a good adventure for rangers and druids.


----------

